# :: ECS Tuning :: 5% off Dice Electronics iPod Integration Hardware!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Most current model vehicles have iPod integration so why shouldn't yours? 

This kit allows your stereo and steering wheel controls to _still_ be fully operational while your iPod is hooked up! 

No more fiddling with the touch pad!

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

